# removing wiper arms, same 97 olds shilhouette



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

My drivers side wiper arm goes way over the molding and edge of windshield in up position. Was hoping it was easy to remove arm from splines and move down one. Cant budge arm in any direction and nothing non plastic to pry off with. Do they come off and how is best way??


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

1. You can buy a puller for that
2. Got any paint cans around? They do come with a little lid pry tool, right? Grab 2 of those, remove arm shaft cover and center nut; place 2 pieces of plywood on the glass; using those lid poppers, pop arm off the shaft. You may want to soak a bit with Quick Wrench or similar.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 on soaking it with some penetrating oil.

Those little buggers do get pretty welded on there.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Perhaps the blades are the wrong ones and are too long?


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

The park clutch mechanism is messed up on it. I had a Pontiac that did the same thing. I was able to pull the part off and fix it once...takes a while to figure it out. The second time it happened I had to replace it. A real diabolical little mechanism it is. I had a bit of a time figuring it out. If I remember (it has been a while) I may have had to drive out a pin to get it reset. Mine would get out of whack if the one blade froze down or got interfered with when it was moving.


----------

